
Life gets better after 50: why age tends to work in favour of happiness - ca98am79
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/may/05/happiness-curve-life-gets-better-after-50-jonathan-rauch
======
tonyedgecombe
>Around 50, the fog began to lift, despite the death of both his parents, the
loss of his magazine job and the failure of a startup venture.

Or perhaps because of, the big change when you hit your fifties is a lot of
responsibilities disappear, your kids grow up and leave home, parents who may
have become dependent start falling off their perch, your career is probably
past its peak. There is just a lot less to worry about.

~~~
ss2003
Except now most every one is having kids later, and older folks are living
longer. It's currently Life gets better after 60, and that number is just
going to continue to be pushed up.

------
squozzer
It's not bad. But people who worry will always find another magnet for their
anxiety. Now mine is health (still good but can't say the same for some of my
peers) and employment / retirement (they are beginning to fuse as a concept.)

------
SomeHacker44
I can't wait to hit my 50s. Sorry, Sally. Teenagers are tough!

